# Furry Hypnosis: Can anyone here achieve results?



## greg-the-fox (May 6, 2008)

I'm pretty skeptical of this but here you go: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/429684
It's supposed to make you see yourself as a furry and everyone else around you as one too. You just have to say catch phrases to turn the effect on/off. I've tried it twice, and it's really relaxing, but it had absolutely no effect on me. I'm not likely to waste my time trying it again. Maybe it's just me because some people claim it worked. I'd really like to hear if it worked on anyone, and what your experience was like. It's 29 minutes long and most likely not worth your while, so only if you're really bored and have nothing to do...

(I don't think you have to stare at the swirl, that's just there to be showy and create trippy optical illusions. I find closing my eyes works well too.)


----------



## Grimfang (May 6, 2008)

Reminds me of http://www.furmorphed.com/

I dunno if it works, but I don't think I want to be that out of touch.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 6, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Reminds me of http://www.furmorphed.com/
> 
> I dunno if it works, but I don't think I want to be that out of touch.



I actually really want to experience it, though it might scare the shit out of me if it actually works.  Maybe that's why it's not working, because I'm scared of it?


----------



## Dyluck (May 6, 2008)

I listened to about 30 seconds of it, but that guy's voice was creeping me out. ;_;


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2008)

Do moar drugs, you'll see more than your fair share of strange shit.


----------



## Kickapoo (May 6, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Do moar drugs, you'll see more than your fair share of strange shit.



or just be drunk...^^


----------



## Grimfang (May 6, 2008)

Ya.. I stared at that spiral while listening for about 2-3 minutes. It really had me spacing out, and then I decided "Ok, enough". Everything is morphing around now.. really weird trippy effect from staring at the spiral.

My laptop is actually rolling towards me... while some portions of it or remaining stationary. OMG! DRUGS!


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 6, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Ya.. I stared at that spiral while listening for about 2-3 minutes. It really had me spacing out, and then I decided "Ok, enough". Everything is morphing around now.. really weird trippy effect from staring at the spiral.
> 
> My laptop is actually rolling towards me... while some portions of it or remaining stationary. OMG! DRUGS!



are you drunk as well? XD


----------



## WanderingKojak (May 6, 2008)

meh for whatever reason I can't just get over the idea that it'll end up being some scare flash. Go fig my semi paranoia with flash files.


----------



## Grimfang (May 6, 2008)

yes... oh work will be fun tomorrow

then again, tonight was my de-stresser after the hell I went through today


----------



## Kickapoo (May 6, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> yes... oh work will be fun tomorrow
> 
> then again, tonight was my de-stresser after the hell I went through today



haha, the destresser part worked out pretty well I would imagine...


----------



## Arc (May 6, 2008)

Oh...I should really try this.
Being constantly on Antidepressants it may work for me.


----------



## eternal_flare (May 6, 2008)

The guy's voice sounds familiar to me, do you know who he is?


----------



## Bokracroc (May 6, 2008)

IF it wasn't on Newgrounds I'd do it for the Lulz.


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2008)

Well that was a waste of 30 minutes. D: 'Though I'll have to admit, it was pretty relaxing.


----------



## cataractorange (May 6, 2008)

Go get blazed and everything will be significant.....


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 6, 2008)

29 minutes of my life is gone.


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2008)

Can't try it cause I can't get fucking 29 minutes to myself without a person or animal distracting me.

Also, not everyone can be hypnotized supposedly.


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Can't try it cause I can't get fucking 29 minutes to myself without a person or animal distracting me.
> 
> Also, not everyone can be hypnotized supposedly.



Yeah, they tried it on me what I was a kid.  Didn't work then, won't work now.


----------



## Dyluck (May 6, 2008)

Spoiler



Hypnosis only works on you if you _want_ it to work on you.


----------



## cataractorange (May 6, 2008)

After trying this, I've realized the mechanics behind hypnosis.

1. The spiral plays off of a person suspeption(spelling) to optical allusion and epileptic seizures.  Honestly, at one point, my heart was pounding and I was shaking and I started tripping out.

2.  The power of suggestion and the fact he repeated it over and over

3.  Key phrases which remind you of the hypnosis and the feeling you get from it.

4.  Again, repetition.  He said it might not work the first time and that you have to watch it over and over again to fully work.  It works at a subconscious level so instead of 'fooling you' that you've changed into a furry, you actually believe you changed into a furry.

Another thing that tripped me out was that the room around me got darker while the screen stayed the same and at one point, his voice had actually gotten clearer, whether or not it was actually apart of the clip or not.


----------



## net-cat (May 6, 2008)

For hypnosis to work, you have to want it to work and believe it can work.

So really, I don't see any point in even trying.


----------



## cataractorange (May 6, 2008)

net-cat said:


> For hypnosis to work, you have to want it to work and believe it can work.
> 
> So really, I don't see any point in even trying.



It's actually not that.

Hypnosis is suppose to work at a subconscious level, hence why there needs to be a key phrase.  Whenever you hear that key phrase, you're suppose to, regardless of what you may think otherwise, do what they tell you.  In reality, that hypnosis would have worked better if you turned into a specific form of furry and if it was longer.  But, we're talking about, probably, days longer, like how real hypnosis, or brainwashing, is suppose to be.  Hence, why he said to watch it multiple times.


----------



## Eevee (May 6, 2008)

cataractorange said:


> Hypnosis is suppose to work at a subconscious level, hence why there needs to be a key phrase.  Whenever you hear that key phrase, you're suppose to, regardless of what you may think otherwise, do what they tell you.


no

listening to an mp3 half a dozen times is not going to shatter your free will

where on earth did you get this impression?


----------



## Dragoneer (May 6, 2008)

Cocaine is a powerful drug.


----------



## Oni (May 6, 2008)

I spend hours in my bathroom without even knowing how much time has elapsed. The erotic thing in the mirror always manages to hypnotize me.


----------



## Dyluck (May 6, 2008)

Oni said:


> I spend hours in my bathroom without even knowing how much time has elapsed. The erotic thing in the mirror always manages to hypnotize me.



Oh, you.


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Cocaine is a powerful _hell'va_ drug.



Fix't for you.

Also, it's works based on you wanting it to work.  The repetition is also a factor, but unless you want to be hypnotized even listening to it 100 times won't work.  There are many things working together for it to happen.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Cocaine is _hell'va_ drug.
> 
> 
> Takumi_L said:
> ...


Not sure what there was to fix?


----------



## net-cat (May 6, 2008)

Actually, given the topic of this thread, LSD would seem to be the logical choice here.


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Not sure what there was to fix?



Ahh.....fixed it to quote Rick James :O


----------



## Dragoneer (May 6, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Ahh.....fixed it to quote Rick James :O


Oh, heh. Not too familiar with Rick James.

It was more of in reference to Dr. "I do cocaine!" Rockso  and Patton Oswalt's skit on Robert Evans.


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2008)

Haha, oh cocaine.  You do bring such lulz.


----------



## Jack (May 6, 2008)

every thing is all spinny and multi colored now. I have not tried the trigger yet I think I'll eat first and wait a while. I dont think it will work it will be cool if it does.


----------



## BritFoxx (May 6, 2008)

I listened all the way through, and I don't feel any different I don't think I went into a full trance but I couldn't feel anything at all, and I felt really comfortable, and now I'm convinced to go and try and try again to se if it works with practice!

0_0 I went into this for a joke (with a smatter of hope)


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hypnosis only works on you if you _want_ it to work on you.



But I *DO* want it to work!



cataractorange said:


> Another thing that tripped me out was that the room around me got darker while the screen stayed the same and at one point, his voice had actually gotten clearer, whether or not it was actually apart of the clip or not.



I think he turned up the volume at a certain point, yeah. Has a weird effect on you though.


----------



## cataractorange (May 6, 2008)

Eevee said:


> no
> 
> listening to an mp3 half a dozen times is not going to shatter your free will
> 
> where on earth did you get this impression?



You are right, just listening to an mp3 is not going to hypnotize you.

Staring at a swirling optical allusion in a half epileptic state while listening to an mp3 repeating directions over and over....... mehbe........


----------



## cataractorange (May 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Oh, heh. Not too familiar with Rick James.
> 
> It was more of in reference to Dr. "I do cocaine!" Rockso  and Patton Oswalt's skit on Robert Evans.



I'M DR. ROCKSO AND I DO KA-KA-KA-COCAINE......!!!

THIS ONE WAS BANNED FROM MUSIC TELEVISION BECAUSE YOU COULD SEE MY JUNK........  THROUGH MY JUMPSUIT........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=729GDFhDBFE&feature=related


----------



## JavelinChimera (May 6, 2008)

Oh... OH GAWD

DANCING JUMPSUIT CLOWN!!!

BAD MEMORIES RETURNING!!!!

AHAHAAAAAAAAAA


Oh, and if nothing else, it was pretty relaxing


----------



## Grimfang (May 6, 2008)

Damn.. no one has turned into a furry yet from watching this thing..
disappointing..


----------



## cataractorange (May 7, 2008)

Did it a second time and didn't work as well as it did the second time.  Honestly, you probably have to watch this 3 days straight to get any results.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 7, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Cocaine is a powerful drug.


It's expensive though  I'll stick to paint and petrol.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (May 7, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> It's expensive though  I'll stick to paint and petrol.


Shrooms man, awesome shit if you don't have to work for the next week.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 7, 2008)

I watched about ten seconds of it... 
interesting. Maybe I'll watch all of it another time...


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 7, 2008)

It's really difficult to hypnotize someone when they're not right next to you. If you're working directly with them, you can lead them down step by step as they're ready to go deeper. In an mp3 or flash file or something it gets a hell of a lot harder because you have to guess at the person's progress. 

It should be possible, with practice, to achieve a trance with almost anything. So the good news is if you keep trying this will probably eventually work on you, so long as you're making a good faith effort to actually slip into a trance. 

But yeah, hypnosis is a really strange critter. It's a sort of self-perpetuating social compliance test and eventually, in a deep enough trance and after complying enough times, you no longer have a conscious choice whether or not to follow the voice's instructions.

edit: And 30 minutes is rather on the short side for how deep you'd have to get to make this illusion work. Multiple viewings are going to be pretty much required to get it to work. I haven't given it a spin yet, but judging from the comments, this seems low quality--mic noise, incorrectly looped visuals, and so on. I don't know that I'd spend multiple 30 minute sessions on something like that.


----------



## Takun (May 7, 2008)

Ok I did this.  Didn't work but I pretty much got to the point I fell asleep listening to his voice and then woke up when he said it was done...so like what was the trigger?


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Ok I did this.  Didn't work but I pretty much got to the point I fell asleep listening to his voice and then woke up when he said it was done...so like what was the trigger?



Well, did you actually fall asleep or did you just sort of lose awareness? 

Even if you went under, the trigger won't work on just the first try. Just give it two or three more spins and 'fall asleep' in the same way each time, then try it out. 

If you just plain fell alseep, then nothing really happened. Voices in your ears while you're sleeping don't do anything.


----------



## Takun (May 7, 2008)

Nah I heard him talking...just was like out of it.  Regardless didn't work the first time and I don't know how many 30 minutes I'm willing to waste.


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Nah I heard him talking...just was like out of it.  Regardless didn't work the first time and I don't know how many 30 minutes I'm willing to waste.



It sounds like you did manage to fall into a trance. It's up to you how much time you spend but at this point, as long as you keep going under and letting the flash file condition you, you'll probably be able to make use of the trigger phrase*.

*I don't really know what to tell you if you can't remember what the trigger phase was. Maybe you should have someone pm it to you or something. Unless this vid tells you to forget what it told you, which seems unlikely, the only way to have forgotten it is to be really, really suggestible.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Ok I did this.  Didn't work but I pretty much got to the point I fell asleep listening to his voice and then woke up when he said it was done...so like what was the trigger?


"Would you kindly..."


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 7, 2008)

I gave this thing a listen and was pleasantly surprised. Yeah, the visual doesn't loop all that well, but it does what it's supposed to do. That is, it holds your eyes still until you close them. The mic quality isn't distracting enough to stop you from slipping into trance and once you're there it's irrelevant. 

Most importantly, the guy who wrote it seems to know a thing or two about hypnosis. It's a few minutes of induction at the start, a few minutes of describing the suggestion at the end, and about twenty+ minutes of nonstop deepening exercises which is completely what you'd need for this. I've spent a good deal of time over at the hypnosis/mc community and seen a pretty large number of online hypnosis--private sessions, videos, you name it. The flash file isn't phenomenal but it *does* work, technically speaking. It puts you under and keeps you there for 30 minutes. That clearly counts for something. 

You just don't get immediate results. Hypnosis is weird that way. In order for the suggestion to work, your brain has to be convinced it's working--hard to have that happen on the first go. 

Think of it this way: Say you come to me for a session and I take you under and suggest that you'll no longer find cigarettes desirable. Every time you put one in your mouth you'll be reminded of a worm and be disgusted. A half-hour later, you wake up, thank me for my time, and leave skeptically, unsure whether anything strange actually happened. Later, you smoke, and are reminded of me repeating over and over again that cigarettes are like worms. You don't think the cigarette is a literal worm, but you hesitate just a little, some part of your mind briefly entertaining ways cigarettes really _are_ like worms. You probably think 'hey maybe this is because of that hypnosis stuff'. You remember that for next time and the suggestions stick deeper, the connection becomes stronger, the results grow, and the cycle repeats. 

You probably won't see results the first time. At 30 minutes, it's no small investment. It's entirely up to you whether it's worth it to keep going or not. But this gets a "valid use of hypnosis" stamp, no doubt about it. It definitely helps that, since you're here at this messageboard, you obviously want the suggestions to stick. That's a stark contrast with a cigarette smoker who constantly has to fight cravings.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Ok I did this.  Didn't work but I pretty much got to the point I fell asleep listening to his voice and then woke up when he said it was done...so like what was the trigger?



The trigger is "Morph into a *insert gender here* *insert species here* of *insert age here* years old"
You're then supposed to immediately feel and see yourself changing into your fursona and everyone around you will change as well. It will last as long as you want, until you say "Morph back to normal"

(What he said)


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 7, 2008)

For the record, I really doubt the whole "see everyone else as ___" is doable. It might be possible if you go under enough times, but really, I'd be happy just getting the illusion to work for myself.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 7, 2008)

Tried it out, because I've been having a hard time clearing my head lately and I thought maybe it would help.  But you know... I did another one of these, and they both seemed to have about the same effect on me.  Here's how it goes:
1)I consider what the guy is doing, think about methods, and concentrate on the fact that everything is repeated so much.  Starts to aggravate me a little bit.
2)Eventually I force myself to calm down and just follow directions.  Mind clears a little more, and I do lose track of physical surroundings and other thoughts (though I can put myself into that kind of state just by concentrating on my breathing; it's a form of meditation).
3)I keep going, feeling good, starting to think, 'hey, maybe this will work!'
4)He starts describing exactly the changes I'm going to feel.  Words like 'furry', 'teets', etc. jar me immediately out of the fuzzy world I was just in.  It all starts to seem completely ridiculous to me.
5)I quit listening, because it's impossible to get back in the mood at this point.

So... like, what am I doing wrong?  Or am I just too cynical to be hypnotized?


----------



## Arc (May 7, 2008)

When he said "teets" it pretty much got me out of "trance" to..
Just too funny...I think he should better leave this part out.


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 7, 2008)

Anything distracting can jostle you out of trance. The deeper the trance, the more distracting it has to be. You two aren't doing anything wrong and the way he talks at the end can be a scooch distracting, so you're correct that that's a symptom of the amatuer nature of the whole thing, but it's not really a problem.

Amatuer or no, experienced hypnotist or no, it generally takes a lot longer to achieve trance the first few times you do it. Remember how he mentioned that you may have 'been here before'--maybe many times, maybe never? Each time you go under makes future times happen easier. 

Put another way, even if you guys weren't distracted at all by him saying silly stuff you wouldn't have seen anything because you weren't deep enough in the first place. The next time you try to go into trance--be it the same flash file or with a professional hypnotist--it will go easier. You sort of immediately go to that fuzzy, relaxed place because you know how to get there, and once you're there all those 'annoying, repetitive' deepening exercises can work their magic.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 7, 2008)

Is it different if I do it myself, then?  Because I've brought myself to that trance-like state probably a dozen times in the past, and it wasn't any easier this time.


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 7, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Is it different if I do it myself, then?  Because I've brought myself to that trance-like state probably a dozen times in the past, and it wasn't any easier this time.



Autohypnosis is a very different sort of beast than meditation. It's easy to get yourself into that "trance-like" relaxed state, but the move from that into an actual trance is too subtle and slippery for most people to pull it off. You have to be able to give yourself a steady stream of instruction (notice how he never stopped talking in the flash?) without actually needing to think about what you're saying--this is basically going to be impossible until you're experienced enough with hypnosis that repeating deepening exercises is second-nature to you. 

If you're willing to take the flash file for another spin, this is how I'd do it: I'd meditate my way into relaxation, get in a calm state of mind, then follow the instructions on the flash. As long as you're trying to do whatever he tells you to do, it'll work. Your own mental narrative will just fade away like everything else.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 7, 2008)

Complicated toy, the brain.


----------



## Lumpy (May 7, 2008)

weird stuff


----------



## cataractorange (May 7, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> When he said "teets" it pretty much got me out of "trance" to..
> Just too funny...I think he should better leave this part out.



Interesting, the point where I was most pulled out of the trance was where he had slipped up a few times with his wording.

Honestly, thinking it over, I doubt that this will ever work or that I will ever feel or see furry for a few reasons.  One, he makes it voluntary; like you can switch it off and on.  For that to happen, me thinks it would be him that would have to say the 'phrase'.  Two, there isn't much of a visual description of what you may feel/become because it's a personal choice, which makes it even more implausible if you're not very self-convincing.

If anything, a person would be more likely to turn into a '10 year-old, female bear' which his use it of an example was actually kind of disturbing.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 7, 2008)

cataractorange said:


> If anything, a person would be more likely to turn into a '10 year-old, female bear' which his use it of an example was actually kind of disturbing.



With teats! XD


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 7, 2008)

cataractorange said:


> Honestly, thinking it over, I doubt that this will ever work or that I will ever feel or see furry for a few reasons.  One, he makes it voluntary; like you can switch it off and on.  For that to happen, me thinks it would be him that would have to say the 'phrase'.  Two, there isn't much of a visual description of what you may feel/become because it's a personal choice, which makes it even more implausible if you're not very self-convincing.



The trigger phrase isn't necessary later. Once you've got the illusion working you can will it to happen the same way you will your hands to type--having it linked to a phrase just makes it easier to get it working in the first place. The visual thing bugged me too, but he makes a good point in the video: furries spend a shitload of their lives imagining themselves as, well, a furry. If you don't have a clear mental picture of your character you might have trouble but that'll work for most folks. 



cataractorange said:


> If anything, a person would be more likely to turn into a '10 year-old, female bear' which his use it of an example was actually kind of disturbing.



Agreed. I didn't mention it because I get spooked that way by the internet all the time, but that's a pretty creepy choice of example.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 7, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> The visual thing bugged me too, but he makes a good point in the video: furries spend a shitload of their lives imagining themselves as, well, a furry. If you don't have a clear mental picture of your character you might have trouble but that'll work for most folks.



I'm kind of uncertain as to my fursona, I think that might be a problem. Maybe if I drew a full reference sheet it would help?


----------



## cataractorange (May 8, 2008)

That's kind of the thing, I don't really have a 'fursona' nor am I necessarily interested in making one.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (May 8, 2008)

Awesome!! spent my 30 mins starrin at it and the next thing i knew i was sleeping in front of my computer


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 8, 2008)

cataractorange said:


> That's kind of the thing, I don't really have a 'fursona' nor am I necessarily interested in making one.



I'm in the same boat. Hopefully it doesn't take too long to get my brain used to the idea of visualizing myself as something :X


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (May 8, 2008)

i cant get enough of these!!!


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 9, 2008)

~furfanatic~ said:


> i cant get enough of these!!!



What were your results like?


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, this is pretty much a non-starter. I gave it five listens over a few days, trying every trick I knew to make the suggestions stick deeper or better, but no luck. The best I got was a sort of dim overlay--not like I was actually seeing it, more like I was _conscious_ of it, and only just barely. It was gone the next day, even immediately after taking another listen. 

This definitely gets you into trance and repeated listenings can get it to where you're reasonably deep, but without a better hypnotist who's right there with you I doubt you'd get anything. Hypnosis is a lot better at making you think about stuff or do stuff or realize stuff than it is at making you outright hallucinate.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 9, 2008)

Well, I guess that's what happens when you try to get hypnotized by an amateur audio clip on Newgrounds.  I'd love to see a real hypnotist sometime.  See what comes up.  I just don't want to shell out that kind of money right now.


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 9, 2008)

Not to mention that they'd never ever agree to give you the suggestions this dude does


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (May 9, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:


> What were your results like?



I didn't get the desired result but instead made me feel relaxed and it gotz me sour eye's for some reason


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 9, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Well, I guess that's what happens when you try to get hypnotized by an amateur audio clip on Newgrounds.  I'd love to see a real hypnotist sometime.  See what comes up.  I just don't want to shell out that kind of money right now.



I'd be kind of embarrassed though to go to a hypnotist, hand him a piece of paper with a drawing of my fursona on it, and say, "turn me into this." XD


----------



## AlexInsane (May 9, 2008)

Anyone who's pathetic enough to want to be a furry deserves to be hypnotized so that they'll go play in traffic instead.


----------



## ExTo (May 9, 2008)

But dude, the highway is so far away!

Seriously, if it could work, why not? Especially if it's reversible. Change the way you see life, without hurting others and without losing your life either? If that was possible, I'd definitely go for it. All bonuses and no penalties.

But ah, it ain't so easy.


----------



## AlexInsane (May 9, 2008)

But you want to deny the fact that you're human.

Personally, I think people who want that should be locked up in asylums for the greater good of everyone.


----------



## Takun (May 10, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> But you want to deny the fact that you're human.
> 
> Personally, I think people who want that should be locked up in asylums for the greater good of everyone.



Wanting to do it to see the world like that forever?  Yes.
Wanting to do it to see the world like that for awhile, to alleviate boredom?  No.


All comes down to perspective though.  Like in MiB when they pull back the camera and the earth is a marble.  Or that one hospital show where at the end the whole thing was just some kids imagination in a snowglobe.


...god I hate always sounding like a stoner when in reality I'm not >.>


----------



## ExTo (May 10, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> But you want to deny the fact that you're human.
> 
> Personally, I think people who want that should be locked up in asylums for the greater good of everyone.



Well, more or less. That may surprise you, but I feel human. The dawn of consciousness? I'm sold. I would never give that up. But I want to stay honest here, and honestly, yes,I'd like the whole world be different. 

Facts are facts, and I know it. I can't just say "lol, I'm an anthropomorphic animal". It's untrue. At worst, I'd be ready to try RPing and fursuiting - but that's a HUGE maybe, and neither interests me at the current moment. Still, for reasons I'm honestly not sure I understand, yeah, I'd like it if suddenly, I saw everyone, myself included, as a furry and absolutely nothing else changed. I wouldn't even dare get hypnotized for real or some such to get that effect as I know I'd spend my whole life feeling like a wretch afterwards, but if it happened randomly and out of nowhere and absolutely nothing else changed, damn, I'd be glad.

But that's all just wishful thinking. Life is a bitch, but such is life. And since we've got only one life, we have to deal with the cards we've been handed. Nothing's perfect, but it's not all that bad, is it? I know I got to take my share of the blame for being irrational and overall ambiguous and weird, but I spent so much of my life just bashing myself upside the head for that very reason I came to accept that's just the person I am, and that at best, I can try to improve, not fix everything in one fell swoop (anyway I think you can guess what kind of 'final solution that'd fit everyone' I long lingered very close to but now try to avoid at all costs =/ ).

Anyway, in all honesty, no matter how completely ridiculous my thoughts may seem to you, I can genuinely say I've come a long way. I haven't exactly been blessed with stability and sanity, so the story of my life so far is essentially a struggle to find that point where I can say "yep, this is my reality, my life, and I accept it as is", all while without losing all hope whatsoever. It's a tough road, really, since I got to work from two contradictory points at once and get somewhere in the middle from there and on.

I could write a freaking novel about that, but nobody would care. 

PS : I have ABSOLUTELY no idea why I'm telling you all that. I know I'll regret it, but... whatever, just whatever. Better than putting on a facade again, that I'm sure of. And if it brings me trouble, bah! So be it. I got worse to worry about.


----------



## Grimfang (May 10, 2008)

I have to go with FrisbeeRolf. I think I'd rather do shrooms, listen to music, and stare at milkdrop 2 for hours, if I really wanted to experienced altered perception.

Somehow, this doesn't appeal to me. I do find it fascinating to read about what people have achieved through hypnotism though. Oh the fun I'd have with someone who saw me as 'Grimfang' irl, haha


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Oh the fun I'd have with someone who saw me as 'Grimfang' irl, haha



I'd jump your bones.




















































































































Actually, I'd probably do it anyways.


----------



## Grimfang (May 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> OMGBLINDINGWHITESPACE



Oh, you.


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Oh, you.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 10, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Anyone who's pathetic enough to want to be a furry deserves to be hypnotized so that they'll go play in traffic instead.



What's your problem? I don't actually want to be a furry, but what's wrong with seeing what it would be like? It's just fantasy.


----------



## AlexInsane (May 10, 2008)

Furries don't fantasize. FURRIES ARE SERIOUS BUSINESS, NO EXCEPTIONS.

If you got hypnotized, you'd probably get addicted to the illusion and start stealing and killing to keep it up.


----------



## ExTo (May 10, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Furries don't fantasize.



Bjwablardueh? 



> FURRIES ARE SERIOUS BUSINESS, NO EXCEPTIONS.



Bjwablardueh?



> If you got hypnotized, you'd probably get addicted to the illusion and start stealing and killing to keep it up.



That's possible. Though if it's a controllable illusion like the crappy site seemed to claim, that wouldn't happen.

To be blunt, I think you have a very low opinion of the human mind if you say everyone would be capable of killing and stealing just to keep an optical illusion going. Sure, some would (there DO exist people without a conscience... psychopaths, and nothing can be done about them - anyway the more we try, the worse it gets), but the immense majority would just let it go and never try to get it back by any method that could hurt another.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 10, 2008)

Dude....what a way to get relaxed. I was in a "trance-like state" and then when he counted back to 5, I woke up just as he said. Although I didn't turn into a furry...


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 10, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Furries don't fantasize. FURRIES ARE SERIOUS BUSINESS, NO EXCEPTIONS.
> 
> If you got hypnotized, you'd probably get addicted to the illusion and start stealing and killing to keep it up.



Bah! Just my luck the boss of what goes on in my mind doesn't understand how hypnosis works.


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 17, 2008)

ack wrong topic


----------



## Thorne (May 18, 2008)

Ooooooh. Yeah. This file is by EMG or something. I listened to it every day over the course of half a year, and it didn't do what it was meant to do.


----------



## joshstory (May 18, 2008)

Ok, so question time.
Is there any way to put this file on my PSP's video drive?


----------



## princessbunny99 (May 20, 2008)

I'll support shrooms over hypnosis any day. I don't care much for the POWERS OF SUGGESTION personally.

And also I've never seen myself or anyone else as a furry when I've done them. Just swirls and wanting to draw ALL OVER FACES. XD

I hope I don't need to say here that you should always research before you try something, have a buddy BLAH BLAH BLAH.


----------



## Lukealyke (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe someone with a better voice ought to re-record this or something.  I haven't listened to it yet but I'll probably put it on my MP3 player later today and give it a shot.  I'm fairly suseptible to hypnosis.


----------



## SerFox (Jul 4, 2008)

Not this shit again -.-

I am nothing to do with this, any questions directed at me will be ignored and I don't want any links with my name in it posted.


----------



## Scotty Kirax (Jul 4, 2008)

real nice my entire right arm is buzzing and numb


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow that didn't work it didn;t even get me into the trance and i have done these internet things before :roll:


----------



## Scotty Kirax (Jul 4, 2008)

oh shi- I got it to work
I turned myself into a 20 year old male human


----------



## Monak (Jul 4, 2008)

No change but I did go under , I will definately give it another go to see if it will work.


----------



## Scotty Kirax (Jul 4, 2008)

gonna try this later tonight with nothing but it making noise


----------



## Lukealyke (Jul 4, 2008)

I've read about hypnosis.  The best time to go under is right after you wake up, apparently.

I've still yet to try this, though.  My headphone jack doesn't work and I can't have someone hearing something like this >_>;

Does anyone else want the .mp3 when I record it?


----------



## Scotty Kirax (Jul 4, 2008)

Lukealyke said:


> I've read about hypnosis.  The best time to go under is right after you wake up, apparently.
> 
> I've still yet to try this, though.  My headphone jack doesn't work and I can't have someone hearing something like this >_>;
> 
> Does anyone else want the .mp3 when I record it?



I do


----------



## Pomander (Jul 4, 2008)

HYOOMAN LIFE IS SO HORRIBLE I WISH I COULD BE A MURRY UNICORN FUR REALS

Can I get the same results from taping a Doug Winger picture to a wall and beating my head against it for a few minutes? I'm a busy person with delusions to have, dog-faced people to yiff, so this whole half-hour thing is out of the question.


----------



## Alexander Fire (Jul 4, 2008)

Lukealyke said:


> I've read about hypnosis.  The best time to go under is right after you wake up, apparently.
> 
> I've still yet to try this, though.  My headphone jack doesn't work and I can't have someone hearing something like this >_>;
> 
> Does anyone else want the .mp3 when I record it?



I want it also, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Scotty Kirax (Jul 5, 2008)

holy fucking everything is all moving and shit wavey


----------



## Scotty Kirax (Jul 5, 2008)

I can feel everything
fur
claws Tail
ears
but I can't exactly see it


----------



## ExTo (Jul 5, 2008)

Pomander said:


> Can I get the same results from taping a Doug Winger picture to a wall and beating my head against it for a few minutes?



Isn't that a normal symptom of those who have Doug Winger posters on their walls?


----------



## kidsune (Jul 5, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm pretty skeptical of this but here you go: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/429684
> It's supposed to make you see yourself as a furry and everyone else around you as one too. You just have to say catch phrases to turn the effect on/off. I've tried it twice, and it's really relaxing, but it had absolutely no effect on me. I'm not likely to waste my time trying it again. Maybe it's just me because some people claim it worked. I'd really like to hear if it worked on anyone, and what your experience was like. It's 29 minutes long and most likely not worth your while, so only if you're really bored and have nothing to do...
> 
> (I don't think you have to stare at the swirl, that's just there to be showy and create trippy optical illusions. I find closing my eyes works well too.)


i've listened to that before, got it from the original site. It got me into a state of hypnosis the first time, with no results, but after that the repetitiveness got to me and it didn't work anymore

Then i found out that a friend of mine here did hypnosis, and was willing to try it out. My boyfriend took it up, and apparently it kinda worked ^_^ he said he could actually feel the fur on himself, and on me, and he could feel my muzzle. it was awesome :3


----------



## pheonix (Jul 5, 2008)

I listened to it and I think its a load of crap but hey thats just me.


----------



## Scotty Kirax (Jul 5, 2008)

just said the phrase
I can feel the tail and stuff but not see them
wonder if you have to watch it over and over again to make it work :/


----------



## StitchMeUp (Jul 5, 2008)

I remember at a magic show the guy hypnotized me into thinking I was a cat and I scratched him pretty badly. My mom had to pay the guy 200 dollars XD ahahaha! Dont remember seeing people as furries though...just that I was a cat...


----------



## Pronema (Jul 6, 2008)

I tried it, nothing happened yet.  I will try it 5 days a week for a month or so and let you people know if something happens.  All that has happened so far is a rolling effect on everything I look at, but that happens whenever you stare at those spiral things.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 6, 2008)

tried it for 6 minutes and got bored
all i got was a temporary guitar hero-esque zoom effect
like temporary as in a few seconds


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 6, 2008)

Nevermind...


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 6, 2008)

I just tried it again and i suppose i went under more this time but still no results :roll:


----------



## Instinctive (Jul 6, 2008)

Guess you really have to do this everyday for months to get it to work.

Tried this 24h ago and got nothing, like the rest of you. Only thing I got was the inability to sleep for 2 hours (even tough I was tired) after listening to it and since I woke up today I got this strange feeling like part of me is still sleeping or something, really strange never had that before. Might be unrelated though. Oh well

I think I read that someone wanted to put the flash on his psp or mobile device? I ripped the .swf file from newgrounds, if anyone's interested I can send it to them. All you would have to do is re-encode it to .mp4 and put it on your psp.


----------



## kidsune (Jul 6, 2008)

Instinctive said:


> I ripped the .swf file from newgrounds, if anyone's interested I can send it to them. All you would have to do is re-encode it to .mp4 and put it on your psp.


i've actually managed to get a hold of the original mp3 file, before it went onto newgrounds. though it kinda sucks cause it's not on this computer o.o


----------



## Instinctive (Jul 6, 2008)

kidsune said:


> i've actually managed to get a hold of the original mp3 file, before it went onto newgrounds. though it kinda sucks cause it's not on this computer o.o



The mp3 is just as good I guess^^

I'm unsure if the actual swirly animation serves any purpose at all or if it would be the same if you just closed your eyes.
It could be there to make you focus on it to help you achieve a trance, or it might just have been added by someone who found the mp3 file and thought that standard hypnosis image would fit the theme of the mp3.

Would be cool if someone knew if the animation is relevant to the hypnosis working or not.


----------



## kidsune (Jul 6, 2008)

Instinctive said:


> The mp3 is just as good I guess^^
> 
> I'm unsure if the actual swirly animation serves any purpose at all or if it would be the same if you just closed your eyes.
> It could be there to make you focus on it to help you achieve a trance, or it might just have been added by someone who found the mp3 file and thought that standard hypnosis image would fit the theme of the mp3.
> ...


the animation actually makes it worse. WHen listening to a hypnotist, be it live or in a recording, you should be lying down or sitting, whichever's more comfortable, and with your eyes shut, as relaxed as possible.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 6, 2008)

kidsune said:


> the animation actually makes it worse. WHen listening to a hypnotist, be it live or in a recording, you should be lying down or sitting, whichever's more comfortable, and with your eyes shut, as relaxed as possible.


 
Yeah thats what i did when listening i just had my eyes closed the swirl just hurts your eyes and puts you off


----------



## Instinctive (Jul 6, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Yeah that's what i did when listening i just had my eyes closed the swirl just hurts your eyes and puts you off




That's what I did halfway through the file as well, especially because the animation is incredibly badly interlaced/choppy.

I just thought how sweet it would be if it turned out that it's working if you're doing it long enough. Walking around with my own set of fur and tail ... that would be a dream come true, but I guess some things will always just be dreams =/

That won't stop me from trying this a few more times though, because you can never be too sure of anything^^


----------



## Teriath (Jul 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> "Would you kindly..."


wtf seriously? Geez someone likes Bioshock


----------



## therealist (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah that didn't do Jack Crap except make my eyes go haywire O__o;;


----------



## Scotty Kirax (Jul 6, 2008)

I suggest that anyone who does this and watches the spiral loop to not try to walk around :/


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 7, 2008)

I tried this last night...

I thought I could feel 'some' fur growing on me, but thats about it. I dunno if I wanna spend time to try this again. BTW, do ya have to stare at the spiral, or have some of ya had better results just closing yer eyes?


----------



## kidsune (Jul 7, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> I tried this last night...
> 
> I thought I could feel 'some' fur growing on me, but thats about it. I dunno if I wanna spend time to try this again. BTW, do ya have to stare at the spiral, or have some of ya had better results just closing yer eyes?


like i said...


kidsune said:


> the animation actually makes it worse. WHen listening to a hypnotist, be it live or in a recording, you should be lying down or sitting, whichever's more comfortable, and with your eyes shut, as relaxed as possible.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 7, 2008)

i can feel ears tail and muzzle, and if im REALLY concentrating can see like a transparent fursuit/animal over them of what animal their personalities percieve


----------



## Instinctive (Jul 7, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> i can feel ears tail and muzzle, and if im REALLY concentrating can see like a transparent fursuit/animal over them of what animal their personalities percieve




Wow that's pretty amazing, that has to be the best result so far. How many times did you try it until you got it to work?


----------



## kidsune (Jul 7, 2008)

you guys are so lucky.... by brain functions too logically to be hypnotized


----------



## Lifelessman (Jul 7, 2008)

This actually worked for me, (Had it in my sig be4 you posted >:3) i am a squirrel and i am proud


----------



## joshstory (Jul 7, 2008)

The best I got was the fact that it seemed like I was growing more hair all over.


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 7, 2008)

Hrm...perhaps I will have to try this one. Dunno. Makes me wonder, what's the difference between hypnosis and meditation?

I always use meditation to achieve results in feeling "furry", but I've never tried hypnosis. Hypnosis just seems like too much of a trick, too much of trying to make a person feel things, rather than letting the brain come to it logically.

That's what meditation is to me...it's something where the brain/mind comes to conclusions about the self without the disparity of trying to reconcile with logic and rationale.  

It's something that's more personal, I think, than hypnosis. I dun like the idea of letting another person's voice/ideas create images in my mind. I prefer to just...meditate, and find things within.


----------



## kidsune (Jul 7, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> Hrm...perhaps I will have to try this one. Dunno. Makes me wonder, what's the difference between hypnosis and meditation?
> 
> I always use meditation to achieve results in feeling "furry", but I've never tried hypnosis. Hypnosis just seems like too much of a trick, too much of trying to make a person feel things, rather than letting the brain come to it logically.
> 
> ...


that's actually a good point =o
i might try that


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 7, 2008)

One of these days I'll quit being a shy little dragoness, and I'll make a post about meditation/post some meditations I use.  One of these days. This forum is just so full of people, it scares the whey out of me to contemplate making a thread where people would comment to what I say. *laughs*


----------



## Kajet (Jul 7, 2008)

Here's a handy vid on how to put flash files on your psp

I tried a different audio file once a few months ago and I don't think I "fell asleep" enough but I did feel pretty freaky while listening to it.


----------



## Instinctive (Jul 7, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> One of these days I'll quit being a shy little dragoness, and I'll make a post about meditation/post some meditations I use.  One of these days. This forum is just so full of people, it scares the whey out of me to contemplate making a thread where people would comment to what I say. *laughs*



I really hope you do, would love to read it. Would be interesting to read what they do for you and maybe to get to know how to do some of them myself if you decide to post a little how-to :3


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 7, 2008)

Instinctive said:


> Wow that's pretty amazing, that has to be the best result so far. How many times did you try it until you got it to work?



2 or 3 >.<

its worth the wait, i love the feeling of the tail XD

still no complete vision or fur...


----------



## maxman87 (Jul 7, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> Hrm...perhaps I will have to try this one. Dunno. Makes me wonder, what's the difference between hypnosis and meditation?
> 
> I always use meditation to achieve results in feeling "furry", but I've never tried hypnosis. Hypnosis just seems like too much of a trick, too much of trying to make a person feel things, rather than letting the brain come to it logically.
> 
> ...



Actually, from what I've read, not all hypnosis needs to be induced by someone else. Self-hypnosis is a mental state that most people have experienced (such as from watching TV, or driving on a deserted road for several hours), with meditation likely being a form of self-hypnosis. Both can put you into a deep, relaxed state, and can let your subconscious mind communicate more openly to your conscious state.

I tried it myself. Although I felt very foolish attempting "the trigger" afterwards (and it didn't work), it WAS very relaxing. Certainly more effective than medication. Perhaps I should try it again...


----------



## Instinctive (Jul 7, 2008)

maxman87 said:


> I tried it myself. Although I felt very foolish attempting "the trigger" afterwards (and it didn't work), it WAS very relaxing. Certainly more effective than medication. Perhaps I should try it again...



Yeah I always feel like such a dumbass saying that phrase =/
But you're right it is incredibly relaxing, which is probably the reason I have some hope this might work after all.



LonelyFox said:


> 2 or 3 >.<
> 
> its worth the wait, i love the feeling of the tail XD



I'll be trying this today again, hope this time I get results more closely to yours


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jul 7, 2008)

I tried it twice last night.  To no avail.  I don't think i am clearing my mind enough >.<
oh well.  I need the mp3 file for this so i can sleep to it...


----------



## Instinctive (Jul 7, 2008)

blinddragon667 said:


> I tried it twice last night.  To no avail.  I don't think i am clearing my mind enough >.<
> oh well.  I need the mp3 file for this so i can sleep to it...



I can record the mp3 from the flash file for you if you want, but falling asleep while listening to it is not going to help. You have to be in a trance like state for it to work. Someone talking in your ear while you're sleeping won't do anything.


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 7, 2008)

i fell asleep listening to him. Tried it today and i couldn't stop laughing. That supposed to happen? 0.o


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 7, 2008)

Ah, I tried this. XD I was five or ten minutes in, feeling very relaxed, and my dad walked in and jolted me out of it.

The events:
"You're going deeper and deeper, and becoming relaxed..."
"LOL HAI!"
"DDDDDDDD: *Not relaxed anymore, with a headache*"

Guess which one was me. XD


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 7, 2008)

OH geez, freaky man... I don't like that voice, I don't. It unnerves me. And I could almost feel a tail and snout without that sort of help, due to my ridiculously overactive imagination. At least I still know it's fake though.


----------



## Gobby (Jul 8, 2008)

Very interesting experience.  I remember the first time he said that relax was a trigger word my heart rate sped up, as if I was going to be affraid of the results.

I think I'll try this some more.  After that first time, I could sort of imagine myself, but couldn't feel or see it.  In any case, extremely relaxing. :3


----------



## scrumpet (Jul 8, 2008)

i'm sorry

i just couldent stop loling after the first couple seconds

i had to turn it off D:


----------



## Straitfox (Jul 9, 2008)

I don;t know if that is possible....I think you need a real hypnosis.


----------



## Frostflame (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't really think hypnosis can work by internet/websites... I tried it, and the only thing that I felt was a tail that I could move a little, it was nice, but I don't think it can completly work on a computer (and I don't really want this guy to come to my house to hypnotize me  )


----------



## Kama (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll have to try and see if it works.... >.>
although I'm not totally sure if I'd like to be that out of it but maybe.......


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jul 9, 2008)

Instinctive said:


> I can record the mp3 from the flash file for you if you want, but falling asleep while listening to it is not going to help. You have to be in a trance like state for it to work. Someone talking in your ear while you're sleeping won't do anything.


holy crap thats why it wont work xD.   I would like the mp3 from someone though if possible >:3


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 9, 2008)

I listened to the file, and during the "trance" I saw some damn freaky shit.
But I haven't tried changing yet.


----------



## FoxInABox (Jul 9, 2008)

maniakyle said:


> i fell asleep listening to him. Tried it today and i couldn't stop laughing. That supposed to happen? 0.o


Must be a side effect ^^3

I myself startet to get a waveing pattern that disoriented my screen image Oo;; had to stop watching the spinning thing and just lissen instead..

..but he just keept going on and on about the trance and the same stuff over and over and over .. so at the end I turned him off >< *he was pushing my limit too far*


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jul 9, 2008)

Who's been passing around the hypnosis files?!  These things should be going out to minors.  There is danger involved and stuff.

BTW, if anyone is interested in actually doing some real hypnotism check out www.FurMorphed.com

They got stuff there.

But you have to be 18 and you have to prove you are not an idiot or mentally ill in anyway before you can do the hypnosis.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 9, 2008)

if anyone has the MP3 file i'd love it if you could set me up with the download.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jul 9, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> if anyone has the MP3 file i'd love it if you could set me up with the download.



Go to www.FurMorphed.com and after you become a member, you can download it (and others) from there.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks, i'll give it a shot. 

once i've got it down and done it a few times i'll let everyone know if i get results. 

i'd actualy prefer it if someone had an external file of the newgrounds file, one more easily accessable? if possible.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 10, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm pretty skeptical of this but here you go: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/429684
> It's supposed to make you see yourself as a furry and everyone else around you as one too. You just have to say catch phrases to turn the effect on/off. I've tried it twice, and it's really relaxing, but it had absolutely no effect on me. I'm not likely to waste my time trying it again. Maybe it's just me because some people claim it worked. I'd really like to hear if it worked on anyone, and what your experience was like. It's 29 minutes long and most likely not worth your while, so only if you're really bored and have nothing to do...
> 
> (I don't think you have to stare at the swirl, that's just there to be showy and create trippy optical illusions. I find closing my eyes works well too.)



You could've mentioned the thing about not having to look at the swirl before I stared at it for 10 minutes... x.x

Anyways, that was very relaxing, although after awhile, I just closed out it if because he kept saying the same stuff over and over again. I want the MP3. <=o It, sadly, didn't affect me, although now my vision's all weird. x.x

That FurMorphed thing looks kewl...


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 10, 2008)

just listened to the video for the first time, i think it kinda worked a very slight bit.

definately need to listen to it a few more times though.


----------



## Lukealyke (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, I listened to the thing for a while.  It's relaxing and everything, but I think it had the wrong effect.  It kind of worked for me, as I can kind of feel like a phantom fur effect when I close my eyes, but now I "see everyone else as a furry" in that I'm skeptical of people and silently accuse them of being a furry (not an anthro) when I see them do something strange or out of place.

I'm keeping strong in listening to it, hoping I might be able to get some sort of effect from it, but I'm joining that furmorphed.com website too, just in case.


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 7, 2008)

ive gotten partial results. i have to concentrate a bit but there is definatly a diference in the way people look. now if i could only get my mom to stop shedding on the carpet...


----------



## Jack (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah it's simple, your just causing self induced hallucinations.


----------



## AuraTwilight (Aug 7, 2008)

Hypnosis doesn't work this way, it doesn't have the ability to alter perception, only behavior.


----------

